# Are Latex Mattresses good?



## archanfel (Apr 7, 2009)

I saw a SpringAir 'Aurora' Latex mattress on sale at Sears. Anybody has any experiences with Latex mattress? How do they compare with other types (like pocket coil, spring, memory foams)? Anybody can comment on this particular one? 

Thanks.


----------

